# Galena Hops



## Nick JD (31/3/11)

Anyone got any ideas as to something to do with a bunch of Galena? Something more than just bittering if possible. 

What can I expect from it with flavour or aroma additions?


----------



## beersatan (31/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> Anyone got any ideas as to something to do with a bunch of Galena? Something more than just bittering if possible.
> 
> What can I expect from it with flavour or aroma additions?



The only thing that springs to mind is Corona.

I'm sure it can be used for good as opposed to evil as well though.


----------



## Nick JD (31/3/11)

beersatan said:


> The only thing that springs to mind is Corona.
> 
> I'm sure it can be used for good as opposed to evil as well though.



Hmmm, dare I do a Galena SMaSH Lager? 

I'm thinking of 100% Pils with 35 IBUs of Galena at 15 minutes because if that doesn't convince me either/eyether, nothing will.

Will it sink like a Led Zeppelin?

Has _no one _done anything with this stuff?


----------



## smudge (31/3/11)

Nick JD said:


> Hmmm, dare I do a Galena SMaSH Lager?
> 
> I'm thinking of 100% Pils with 35 IBUs of Galena at 15 minutes because if that doesn't convince me either/eyether, nothing will.
> 
> ...


I remember seeing (or reading) that Galena was a good, high alpha, neutral, bittering hop that was a good substitute for Magnum etc. It might even have been Ross who quoted Tinseth or Rager or someone. (sorry for character assassination if my memory is failing).

Can't remember why but it didn't impress me and I won't use it again. Think I still have some 2yr old pellets.

Cheers,
Phil

edit sp


----------



## Bribie G (31/3/11)

4000 pilsner
1000 ricez

25 Galena 60 mins no other additions.

US-05 at 16 degrees

Hola Hola Hola

It's surprising the hop character that it can give you. clever clever little hop but quite wasted on Corona.


----------



## beersatan (31/3/11)

Maybe try an english pale and dump a bunch in at 15minutes to do all the bittering and flavour and then a little bit more for aroma.
A while ago I bought a kg of brewers gold. Got reading on here and the good word was Crouch Vale so I made my version without trying it and refined it for another 5 or 6 batches. Really liked it!
I have used galena once and thought it tasted a bit like brewers gold but then thought too many brews to make and so many hops to try.
Not saying it would definitely work but...


----------



## keifer33 (31/3/11)

I don't mind Galena as a late hop, its quite a unique flavor but I can see why it isn't its normal use. Some describe it as berries but I almost get that PORness acidic type of taste (sorry my taste buds are still learning the ropes). I used around 0.5g/L at 10 and 0mins.

I have a heap and was going to attempt a 10 Min IPA with Galena...I still might if i find the time.


EDIT-Speeeelling


----------



## ekul (31/3/11)

what about

3kg ale malt
1.8kg wheat

20g galena 12.5%AA @ 15min (or 25min if not cubing)
30g galena in the cube (flameout if not cubing)
15g french press hops in the fermenter

I've never used it but i've heard its got a blackberry flavour.
I've used galaxy in the above recipe and it was really nice, i think blackberry flavour would be really nice in the above recipe.


----------



## mika (31/3/11)

ekul said:


> ......
> I've never used it but i've heard its got a blackberry flavour.
> ....



:huh:

Not Galena... try Brambling Cross for Blackberry/currant.

Not Corona either, try Glacier for that Lemony flavour (or better still, Sorachi Ace)

Suits English Ales, but I personally wouldn't use it late. A 60min addition will come thru more than you expect it.


----------



## fletcher (20/1/15)

reviving an old thread.

i want to get rid of some leftover galena i've had lying round for too long. was thinking of using it late in an amber ale. any recent stories of late usage? i'll use it anyway, but just want to get some ideas/addition times to consider/suggestive literature/sexts/puns using galena/money.


----------

